# The Cost of Discharge Printing



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

I wanted to know how much I would spend if I bought into the Matsui discharge system. 
I crunched the numbers and here's the results. Hopefully the math is correct. 

===================

1 US gallon = 8 US pints 
1 US gallon = 4 US quarts

In my experience, printing 75 tees used up about 1 quart per ink color.

I'm breaking it down further because I'm ratcheting down to 26 tees per design, which is 36% of 72.
Thus 26 tees should use .36 (36%) of 1 quart per color.

===================

If I'm printing a design that requires *pigmented discharge*:

bright clear discharge 
$32.99 gal / 4 quarts = $8.25 per quart
36% of $8.25 = $2.97 (per 26 tees)
+
pigment = approx $20 each
[I arrived at this number by adding the varied cost of 4 choice pigments then dividing by 4. Average price.]
[1 pint serves 10 gallons based on typcially using 10% of your weighed discharge, or 10% per gallon.]
1/10 of $20 = $2.00 per gallon
$2.00 gallon / 4 = $0.50 per quart
36% of $0.50 = $0.18 (per 26 tees)
+
activator
If I remember correctly, Matt w/ WestixOnline.com said 1 quart serves 3 gallons.
1/3 of $65 = $21.67 per gallon
$21.67 gallon / 4 = $5.42 per quart
36% of $5.42 = $1.95 (per 26 tees)
....
thus
....
discharge + pigment + activator =
$2.97 + $0.18 + $1.95 = *$5.10 (per 26 tees, per pigmented discharge)*

*or $0.20 per tee, per pigmented discharge color.*

===================

If I'm printing a design that's *only white on a black tee*...

discharge white 
$42.99 gal / 4 quarts = $10.74 per quart
36% of $10.74 = $3.87 (per 26 tees)
+
activator
1 quart serves 3 gallons
1/3 of $65 = $21.67 per gallon
$21.67 gallon / 4 = $5.42 per quart
36% of $5.42 = $1.95 (per 26 tees)
....
thus
....
discharge + pigment + activator =
$3.87 + $0.18 = *$4.05 (per 26 tees*, discharge white)

*or $0.16 per tee.*


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

You must also take into accont your production rate will drop from using plastisol inks.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Isn't discharge ink considered hazardous material for shipping? That will add to the cost, plus the waste of the mixed ink that is not used quickly.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

your spoilage rater is higher too. some designs just don't show up enough to see before they're discharged. if the screen was a little dried out, or if you didn't put enough ink down, you don't know 'til it's too late.


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

rwshirts said:


> Isn't discharge ink considered hazardous material for shipping? That will add to the cost, plus the waste of the mixed ink that is not used quickly.


 
I ordered all this from westix:

------------------------------------------------------
1 x Wetting Agent - PrintGen MG - Gallon (MTWET-B) = $24.99
1 x Bright Discharge Clear Base - GALLON (MTBRTDIS-B) = $32.99
1 x Discharge Agent (Paralite) - QUART (MTDISAGT-A) = $64.99
1 x 301 Eco Series Water Based Pigments (pints) - PC Yellow (pint) (MT3NP01-1) = $17.99
1 x Discharge Clear Base - GALLON (MTDSFP-B) = $29.99
1 x 301 Eco Series Water Based Pigments (pints) - 301 Green MY (pint) (MT3NP14-1) = $18.99
1 x 301 Eco Series Water Based Pigments (pints) - 301 Blue MG (pint) (MT3NP12-1) = $14.99
1 x 301 Eco Series Water Based Pigments (pints) - 301 Red MGD (pint) (MT3NP04-1) = $25.99
1 x Discharge White - GALLON (MTDISWHT-B) = $42.99
------------------------------------------------------
UPS Ground: $39.36

The cost for shipping is for weight, not hazardous material, as far as I know.


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

macmiller said:


> your spoilage rater is higher too. some designs just don't show up enough to see before they're discharged. if the screen was a little dried out, or if you didn't put enough ink down, you don't know 'til it's too late.


Re: drying screens, it's the same as water based inks themselves. You just have to take normal extra measures to avoid drying. Spritz with water regularly. Matsui also is famous for being just a little bit less likely to dry in the screen. Of course, don't forget to use a wetting agent, and/or softener.

To avoid spoilage, store your extra discharge in the frig for up to two weeks. Spike it with say 2% more activator to revive it before you get started again.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

You should only activate as much discharge as you will need to print at a given time as it does have a life span of about 6-8 hours once mixed. 
My concern is why you are only getting 75 shirts per quart. How much are you putting down on each shirt?


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

saturnstroll said:


> not hazardous material, as far as I know.


It's not hazardous material, can ship UPS or Fed X standard.

Your press and dryer will run a little slower as stated above. 

The other statement about misprints is very true too and nothing to take too lightly. You won't see the final print until after it is cured and coming out of the end of the dryer. Sometimes there could be 30 shirts on the belt and the press that have already been printed when a pinhole is noticed at the end of the dryer, the 30 shirts on the belt and press all printed with the pinhole...


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We cap and put our extra ink in the fridge if we are using the same colors in the next few days. It seems to hold at least 2 days in the fridge. I second what Dan mentioned about pinholes. ALWAYS do several test prints before running the full order, and be sure someone is catching shirts and checking for pinholes. You can't just do a press check and let them fall into a catch box at the end of the dryer like you can with plastisol.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i third what dan says. you can't use a spot gun if it's not ink! i have to admit i use a sharpie on small pinholes!!


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

This thread started more discussion than my other re: which brand has a light weight 100% ring spun tee that discharges the best: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t96327.html

You guys are in the know. How about some of you hop over and comment pls?


----------

